# basketttballlll.



## dangerwoman (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

I think this shot is actually nice. Love the angle/position he is in. =)


----------



## Puscas (Nov 26, 2006)

yes, and the shadow is fun too. So, not a blooper/snapshot at all. 
But the hand on the right side (holding the bb-ring) has to go.





pascal


----------



## Input (Nov 27, 2006)

Good slam-dunk! :bouncy:


----------

